# Pan's Labyryth



## Tarl Zarlalka (Jul 25, 2007)

Best $30 I have ever spent the Faun was cool an the Faeries were beautiful. What are yall's takes on the film did you like it or not, why?


----------



## Icen (Jul 26, 2007)

I LOVED THAT MOVIE!! Even though it was in another language. Subtitles helped, hehe!

I only spent $1 on the movie at a cheap movie theatre, but it was SO awesome! I wish I could afford the DVD!


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 1, 2007)

It's a great beautiful. Rather horrific at times, but it's a real work of art and powerful. Great music too.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Incredible movie.


********** SPOILER **********











What do you think of the theory that Mercedes was a prior incarnation of the underground princess who didn't make it back?  She knows the song, and she seemed very knowledgeable about fairies and fauns. . . possibly she was one who didn't make it?


----------



## koutoni (Aug 1, 2007)

[size=medium]i had the most terrible time watching it all the way through the first time.  i don't have much of a stomach for sadism and such (violence is fine, but not stuff like that!), but i watched it a second time and focused less on the horror aspect and more on the story.  what a fabulous story!  and the Faun kicks so much ass like crazy what.

verdict:  AWESOME.[/size]


----------



## Poink (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome movie, i'm glad I saw it before everyone (( I saw the original spanish version )
Normally fantasy is not my kind of movie, buT I recommand it.


----------



## webkilla (Aug 1, 2007)

spooky, gory, not what i'd expected but i was entertained none the less...

ofc around here it was, from what i understood, advertised as an 'adult childrens movie'

wtf?


----------



## RatchetSly (Aug 1, 2007)

It was an awesome movie which blended WWII and fantasy together really well. Great scripting, pacing, acting, the works.

Coulda done without seeing the Captain bash that guy's face in with a bottle though.


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought it was simply beautiful. It was visually spellbinding, and the story was awesome. I hope they don't release it in english over here, the fact it was in spanish added to the feel in my opinion. I must go buy it when I have the money, cause I know I'll watch it over and over.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Aug 2, 2007)

i remember my Spanish teacher talking to my class about this movie and how she said she had to keep hiding her face ever so often. then my mom suggested that we go see it because she sometimes likes to watch a good fantasy movie that features true events in it. after seeing the movie my mom was just shocked by the gore and kept complaining about it! XD and yes i agree, the visual affects were something i've never seen before and the story was captivating. 

but man, the captain was like a zombie or a robot! it was like he was never going to die and it had so much suspense in it! well at least for me.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 2, 2007)

"No.  He won't even know your name."

*chills*


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Aug 6, 2007)

It was an excellent, dark film. Think Donnie Darko, where a sad ending is a happy ending.

Being in Spanish just made it that more believable, based on a period where children were often treated like scum and generally just got in the way. I've forgotten her name.. but the young girl was probably a right little brat for everyone else, but its her innocence and her imagination that lets her escape the bad times that she was going through. In a world of her own where ideas of death and war are just incomprehendable.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I'll skip the whole "I saw it! Omg, go see it!" 


 Lets get right down into discussion: 
SPOILERS!! DONT LOOK!!

*   *   *   *   *

 Really, the idea that Mercedes is a "lost princess" isn't supported very well. Her knowledge of faeries and fauns was really as much as any person might know concerning fairy tales. 
 Another theory I'd like to throw up is the question "Did it all really happen?" 
 It is cleary stated that Ofelia (protagonist) has a vivid imagination, and to protect herself from the reality of war, she might have imagined her entire journey (That isnt stated, but one can imagine. Pun not intended). And although saying this is just as easy as saying "What if Frodo never got the one ring? Maybe he dreamt it all!" 
 The most solid evidence to support the "imagination" theory is the scene when her own father chases her to the center of the labyrinth. She is confronted by the faun, who is invisible to her father. Just been bugging me.  :? 

 Oh, but to counter my own arguement, she did escape the house using the chalk. Im bad at theories/debates/arguements.


----------



## leonmorado (Aug 19, 2007)

it was a great bitterwseen ending, leaning more on bitter than sweet, but my favorite thing about the ending was the captain's death.



			
				themocaw said:
			
		

> "No.  He won't even know your name."
> 
> *chills*



best line of the movie.


----------



## Atariwolf (Aug 19, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth was such an amazing movie...few movies can make me leave them while my entire body shakes from the sheer power of the film, but this one did it.

And yes, "No. He won't even know your name." was probably the best line in that entire movie. 

*SPOILER* 

Was probably the worst possible thing she could have said to the Captain before he died, considering how obsessed he was about having his name passed on to future generations.


----------



## Rave_fox (Aug 20, 2007)

personaly...i did not like this movie at all it kinda dragged on a bit much...and i dont mind subtitles but they could have still made an english version seeing as they made it like the biggest fuckin deal in alberta...but i guess thats my opinion


----------



## adambomb (Aug 20, 2007)

i thought it was well done and defenitly worth the watch. i wouldnt buy it on dvd but the movie was a good rental


----------



## Sylvine (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:
			
		

> Well, I'll skip the whole "I saw it! Omg, go see it!"
> 
> 
> Lets get right down into discussion:
> ...



 There is no question whether it happened or not - it didn't. That's the whole point of the movie: The escape of a child confronted with the brutality of fascism into the fantasy word, and the rather sad realization that fantasy just won't save You. 

 Did she escape the house using the chalk? All we know is that she got out, and that she painted a rectangle on the wall with chalk. No more, no less. She could have just as well gotten out through the window. Hell, with the situation in the house at that time - anticipation of enemy attack - she probably could have had went out through the door unnoticed. 

 There was no faerie world, although the makers do a good job to mislead the viewer, to make him question that very thing. This is what makes this film so awesomely, thoroughfully sad. In the end, the only consolation for the poor girl was her fantay, even shortly before death... 

 I could go into a psychological analysis of the "tasks" she had to preform as well as selected scenes to back my claims up a bit more, but that'd reslut in big TL;DR. Anyway: One of the best movies I've ever had the pleasure to view, right on par with Leon and K-Pax... 

~Sylv


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 20, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Awesome movie, i'm glad I saw it before everyone (( I saw the original spanish version )
> Normally fantasy is not my kind of movie, buT I recommand it.



Not to sound like a idiot, but the Spanish version. IS that just the one with the english subtitles underneath? Cause thats the one I watched. This film in english speaking now? XD;

Anyways, the film made me cry

and Pale man, was rather erotic <3


----------



## themocaw (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you're missing the point: the point isn't that it was just a fantasy.  The point is that it was a fairy tale.  Fairy Tales aren't just escapist fantasy, they speak to deep truths that can't be spoken in any other way.  For instance, it's interesting to note that her first task carries her deep into what Joseph Campbell called the Belly of the Whale: the deepest, darkest, filthiest underground, where she must defeat a metaphorical dragon not through strength, but through cunning and resolve.  The second is a task of discernment, in which she is successful but suffers a setback that nearly destroys her because of her decision to succumb to temptation.  Thirdly, she faces a moral test, and this one she succeeds with flying colors.

Highlight for spoilers
This is where the movie branches apart from the fairy tale ending and the "real life" ending.  In the fairy tale ending, she triumphs completely, but the real life ending is no less of a victory: everyone focuses on how tragic it was what happened to her, but they ignore what was averted because she had the courage to take her little brother and flee.  In the end, it is another fairy tale ending, albeit a more tragic one: this isn't the Happily Ever After of Disney Cinderella, but closer to the Bittersweet Victory of a Brothers Grimm or Hans Christian Anderson fairy tale: although good has still taken a severe beating, evil has been punished while good continues on, albeit battered and worn.


----------



## Sylvine (Aug 24, 2007)

Agreed...'cause I said most of the stuff in my post, anyway =P 
( Yes, me = attention whore right now in this very minute. )

Nice post count, TMC =) 

~Sylv


----------

